# Striper help UPDATED



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 18, 2010)

Im heading to chicamauga lake in east tn tonight to fish untill daybreak

never been to a lake with striper or drum, what do they like?

any tips on what to use and where would be much obliged

thanks abunch fellers!


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jun 18, 2010)

We used to take houseboat trips to Lake Cumberland, KY every year. We would fish for striper there. Had a decent amount of luck catching small bluegill on hot dog pieces, then using the bluegill as the baitfish. I don't know how you prefer to hook them - some people go through the mouth with the hook coming out right between the eyes, others hook by the dorsal fin. I always hook mine back by the anal opening because it allows them to swim naturally and to me, they just seem to stay alive longer. 

As for plastics/artificial, sorry but I can't give you any advice there. That was a stage of my life where all I used was live bait. I've since gotten huge into artificial, but haven't been striper fishing since because I moved down to South Florida some time ago.

Good luck and have a blast! Remember - a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks abunch brother


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 18, 2010)

Take plenty of $1's & leave your credit cards at home and you'll be fine :lol: . Uhh, never mind :shock: I re-read the title, I thought there were tow "p"s. Carry on.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 18, 2010)

:LOL2: 

i cant afford them pricey broads, stuck with the nickle and dime women :lol:


----------



## thudpucker (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL, we have "Stripers, FISH" down here in Smith Lake. You catch the danged things when your trying for Crappie or Bass.
I've caught them on Flies, Small Spoons and Roadrunners. 
They seem to travel in large herd's. You can hear them feeding on the surface sometimes.
If you see that Disturbance on the surface, run over there and cast anything into the middle and you'll get a fish every time.
Terrible tasting fish though.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 18, 2010)

Lake Whitney, just north and west of Waco about 40 minutes has some really good striper (yes the fish) fishing. It's a pretty big lake 23,500 acres (37 square miles) with depth over 100'. Good striper fishing. 20-30 pounders pulled out of there often with a lake record of just under 40 lbs. I fish this lake often as I can.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 18, 2010)

Live bait is the best, is there Herring there?

If not use buck tail jigs and topwater in the mornings. They will bite most large swimmer type lures as well.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 18, 2010)

:twisted: Live shiners will get em' for you. 10" or bigger will catch some big ones. Free line. No weight or bobber. Go offshore and locate pods of baitfish. Thats where they are feeding.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks fellers.

we left work at 4 and after a 3 hour drive got to the lake around 7. the bite was hot soon as we got there landing 4 or 5 s/m. we didnt fish for stripers much but will def. bring some big ole hering next time we go out there. We fished straight untill 5am and headed back to nc. man im still feeling it, lack of sleep no good.

biggest l/m was around 6lb
biggest s/m was around 4lb. 

got about 15-20 more that night it was a blast

TIP OF THE WEEK: do not take a piss next to the nuclear power plant. those security guards are quick!

ill try and get some pics today


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 21, 2010)

my buddy got the bigg'ns on this trip

this one got a hook in the gill plate and bled about a gallon over the boat. thaught for sure she was a gon'r so we baught it home. about 10 hrs later she looked live'ly as could be so i put her in my buddys pond. hate it, but we thaught for sure it was going to die. it'll live a good life in the pond







s/m






caught 2 smaller l/m on the crank jim gave me for the month give away, Thanks!!

no night time pics sorry


----------

